# due pesi due misure



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

allora..... ieri mentre impastavo la pizza e facevo zappign tra nuoto ed altro mi becco studio aperto che riportava la seguente notizia

500 morti l'anno per droga la notizia ... correlata da un'attenta criminalizzazione dell'individuo, come se la droga fosse la più grande pandemia, ancor più grande è pericolosa dell'influenza dei maiali (anche se la chiamerei dei polli), la notizia era corredata anche da un attenta valutazione dei costi sociali causa di questi individui

poi ragionando un attimo mi faccio due conti .... e dico ...

500 morti l'anno per droga

25.000 per alcool

cosa non torna ?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

studio aperto mamma mia.......
quando riporta certe statistiche mi sembra di sentire quella barzelletta 
"lo sai che in italia c'e' una persone che ogni 10 minuti viene investita da un auto?"
"ma e' sempre la stessa???"


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> allora..... ieri mentre impastavo la pizza e facevo zappign tra nuoto ed altro mi becco studio aperto che riportava la seguente notizia
> 
> 500 morti l'anno per droga la notizia ... correlata da un'attenta criminalizzazione dell'individuo, come se la droga fosse la più grande pandemia, ancor più grande è pericolosa dell'influenza dei maiali (anche se la chiamerei dei polli), la notizia era corredata anche da un attenta valutazione dei costi sociali causa di questi individui
> 
> ...


 Cosa non torna? L'ipocrisia di non considerare l'alcool la più subdola delle droghe, solo perchè socialmente accettata.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa non torna? L'ipocrisia di non considerare l'alcool la più subdola delle droghe, solo perchè socialmente accettata.


è una cosa che mi ha sempre fatto incazzare...
lo stato vende alcool, fumo, induce al gioco e poi rompe il cazzo


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è una cosa che mi ha sempre fatto incazzare...
> lo stato vende alcool, fumo, induce al gioco e poi rompe il cazzo


 Io sono antiproibizionista per natura, e mi fa incazzare che si polemizzi per qualche canna data ai malati oncologici per diminuire le nausee e le inappetenze delle chemio, e poi si venda tranquillamente un superalcolico nei market.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io sono antiproibizionista per natura, e mi fa incazzare che si polemizzi per qualche canna data ai malati oncologici per diminuire le nausee e le inappetenze delle chemio, e poi si venda tranquillamente un superalcolico nei market.



esatto.
O che si inviti al risparmio i cittadini e poi si spendano miliardi per pubblicizzare il superenalotto.
Sapete quanti soldi sono entrati allo stato con le giocate?
700 milioni di euro


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esatto.
> O che si inviti al risparmio i cittadini e poi si spendano miliardi per pubblicizzare il superenalotto.
> Sapete quanti soldi sono entrati allo stato con le giocate?
> 700 milioni di euro


 Cazzi di chi gioca... una probabilità contro seicento milioni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Anche solo un euro, preferisco tenermelo e non regalarlo a quei papponi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esatto.
> O che si inviti al risparmio i cittadini e poi si spendano miliardi per pubblicizzare il superenalotto.
> Sapete quanti soldi sono entrati allo stato con le giocate?
> 700 milioni di euro


 aggiungici anche il fatto che se il montepremi non viene ritirato x svariati motivi dal vincitore che non e' improbabile (tipo smarrimento della schedina) lo stato si tiene pure quelli


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io sono antiproibizionista per natura, e mi fa incazzare che si polemizzi per qualche canna data ai malati oncologici per diminuire le nausee e le inappetenze delle chemio, e poi si venda tranquillamente un superalcolico nei market.


 


























anche io son antiproibizionista da sempre, ancor di più da quando ho toccato con mano l'assurdità del proibizionismo, in famiglia e fuori

gran danni sempre 

la parte più interessante è la cattiveria insita in tale diversificazione, perchè chi ha realmente bisogno d'un farmaco quale oppiaceo o cannabinoide si trova pure nella spiacevole condizione di sentirsi ancor più emarginato; prima per la malattia poi per la possibile fonte di sollievo non socialmente accettata

e poi con che difficoltà si danno i farmaci contro il dolore, con che difficoltaà .... 

quasi si concedessero piccole eutanasie


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esatto.
> O che si inviti al risparmio i cittadini e poi si spendano miliardi per pubblicizzare il superenalotto.
> Sapete quanti soldi sono entrati allo stato con le giocate?
> 700 milioni di euro


 
appunto, pecore ..... 
io non gioco e non l'ho mai fatto, sperperato gran soldoni si, ma giocato mai 

mi schifa, anche solo un superenalotto

spesso vedi persone senza il pane oper il pranzo e poi le vedi giocarsi tutti i risparmi la mattina

ma tan to lo sappiamo dipendenza per dipendenza ......


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> appunto, pecore .....
> io non gioco e non l'ho mai fatto, sperperato gran soldoni si, ma giocato mai
> 
> mi schifa, anche solo un superenalotto
> ...


appunto... anche quelle son dipendenze. Comunque trovo la bellissima poesia postata da lettrice perfetta per questa disussione.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> appunto, pecore .....
> io non gioco e non l'ho mai fatto, sperperato gran soldoni si, ma giocato mai
> 
> mi schifa, anche solo un superenalotto
> ...


bhè. allo stesso modo si vedono persone che non hanno i soldi per il pane ma per ubriacarsi li trovano.
Ognuno cede alle proprie cazzate


----------



## Old Zyp (30 Luglio 2009)

sicuro ma non è affidarsi alla fortuna .... compri e sai d'aver tra le mani quel che serve 

compri un biglietto e co'hai un illusione ancor più misera .... questione di livelli, appunto d'illusione


----------

